# The Debate Settled



## py3ak (Nov 22, 2007)

Mono- and tri- and poly-covenantalists, despair and die, or surrender. The questions has been decided.



> But in the Bible there are two “covenants,” the Covenant of Law and the Covenant of Grace.



-Stephen R. Donaldson, _Gradual Interview_, November, 2006 responding to "Michael from Santa Fe".


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 22, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Mono- and tri- and poly-covenantalists, despair and die, or surrender. The questions has been decided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm certainly glad that's finally over!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 22, 2007)

It's good to hear from a definitive authority on the subject, isn't it?


----------

